

Poor managers 'still rewarded' - known
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-32985637

======
dozzie
The title says "1/3 of underperforming bosses were given bonuses", but the
content says "1/3 of those who were given bonuses are underperforming".
Somebody is clueless here, rendering the article being trash.

